# Is there a fuel cutoff switch on a 2000 Beetle 1.8L T?



## snowflakeschance (Sep 20, 2004)

Recently a woman pulled out in front of a Land Rover in front of me, causing all three of us to be involved in an accident







. My car was barely damaged but, the motor wouldn't start after impact







Does anyone out there know if my Beetle has a fuel cutoff switch, or have any other explanation for the malfunction. A man from the body shop working on my car says that it started up for him and runs great. If anyone has any explanations, I would be most appreciative.


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Is there a fuel cutoff switch on a 2000 Beetle 1.8L T? (snowflakeschance)*

Did your airbags go off?
Do you have the exact same keys as before the accident?
It is possible that the immobilizer has been distrubed. Perhaps by the accident, perhaps by the body shop.


----------



## snowflakeschance (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Is there a fuel cutoff switch on a 2000 Beetle 1.8L T? (tantalus)*

No, my airbags didn't go off and I do have the same key.


----------



## snowflakeschance (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Is there a fuel cutoff switch on a 2000 Beetle 1.8L T? (tantalus)*

Oh, and I'm wondering what is an immobilizer and is it a really bad thing if it is disturbed. It started for the body shop but, I couldn't get it to drive away from the accident.


----------



## adamz (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: Is there a fuel cutoff switch on a 2000 Beetle 1.8L T? (snowflakeschance)*

The key has a chip in it,
The immobilizer checks if
it is there then lets the car
start. Not sure of VW, but
some cars lets it start with 
wrong key two or three times
then locks up.
Generally you need to go
to the dealer to reprogram it
for a new key.
Wild guess, maybe the impact
scrambled the memory of the
immobilizer or the radio loop
that it uses to talk to the key is 
broken.
nnAdam


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Is there a fuel cutoff switch on a 2000 Beetle 1.8L T? (adamz)*

Thats sort of what I was thinking. But anyone can do immobiliser work if they have a vag-com and the secret number from a key or dealer.
It is also possible that the body shop did some sort of work like disconnecting the battery or welding that zaped out the immobiliser system. 
But lets understand this:
Accident.
then car would not start.
Go to body shop. Then car would start.
Get car home. Car does not start.
Note that if it is the immobiliser then the car will start and run for only a few seconds.


----------



## BigBlockBug (Oct 7, 2003)

*Re: Is there a fuel cutoff switch on a 2000 Beetle 1.8L T? (tantalus)*

i dont think so, if the immobilizer does not recognize it, it does not start period, not even for a few seconds. I am very certain of this, i ran into this problem whit my swap, didnt even try to start.


----------



## snowflakeschance (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Is there a fuel cutoff switch on a 2000 Beetle 1.8L T? (Neu Bug)*

Well, also the reason I was wondering about a fuel cutoff was that the Beetle ran long enough for the officer to get my car off of the road and it started up and kept dying when I tried to go. It was acting like there was fuel left in the line for it to run a bit. Also, I had a full tank of gas. I'm not too savvy about cars. Could it be the injector?


----------



## tantalus (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Is there a fuel cutoff switch on a 2000 Beetle 1.8L T? (snowflakeschance)*

The immobiliser will start the engine for a second or so to burn off fuel injected during the starting process. At least the VWs I have worked on do this.
But unless you can give some more information there is no way to help. 
The body shop guy said it ran for him?
But now when you try to start it turns over but does not fire/run at all?
Is there the immobiliser warning light that stays on? Its a yellow triangle.


----------



## snowflakeschance (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: Is there a fuel cutoff switch on a 2000 Beetle 1.8L T? (tantalus)*

Actually, the body shop still has my car. At the accident scene, it ran long enough for the officer to get it off of the roadway and it started up for me when I felt alright to drive it home but, it didn't run. I'd no sooner start to move and it would die. I called the body shop to see how things had progressed on the body work and the gentleman working on my car said that everyone said it wouldn't run, so he started it up and it runs fine. He said he checked all the belts and pulleys and only found my washer fluid bottle broken. I couldn't figure out why it wouldn't start at the accident scene for me but, ran fine for him. Also, and I don't know if this bit of info helps or hurts but, I didn't have power steering at the accident scene, either. It makes me need copious quantities of


----------

